

Show HN: Wishjoin - Share your wishes  - fatihdonmez
http://wishjoin.com
WishJoin is a service that enables us to have wishes, goals and activities with people
======
fatihdonmez
It's a new social network. people can share their wishes, goals, activities
and join each other.. Wishjoin helps to people to build tomorrow rather than
past.. People can wish for same thing and make it real together.. It's awesome
to wish together.

------
erkin_unlu
<http://wishjoin.com/how> this should help the people : )

~~~
fatihdonmez
blog also can help <http://blog.wishjoin.com/>

